# These railroad lock found in a late 1800 dump



## east texas terry (Jun 18, 2021)

Found this Tex. & Pac. Ry. and no name on other lock  In a late 1800 & early 1900 dump a few months back


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 19, 2021)

Always loved those...dug a few marked ones in New Hampshire when I was a kid and still have them.


----------

